# Best Wind Direction for Fishing Nags Head Area Piers ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Please bear with me, if this is a dumb question . . .

What effect does wind direction have on pier fishing in the Nags Head area ? 

Which direction is best ? Worst ? 

Thanks, in advance


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Please bear with me, if this is a dumb question . . .
> 
> What effect does wind direction have on pier fishing in the Nags Head area ?
> 
> ...


Hard SW causes an upwelling of the Labrador current will drop water temps into the mid 50's in the middle of summer

Best wind for summer in Nags Head is light NE

Winds coming from Easterly push warm Gulf Stream waters in close

NW sucks 

SE is okay, best wind is in your face, so if it is blowing hard SW, head to Frisco, unless you are a die hard Skate fisherman


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Any east wind


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> SE is okay, best wind is in your face, so if it is blowing hard SW, head to Frisco, unless you are a die hard Skate fisherman


NO . . . Skates and Blowtoads are the LAST thing I want to see . . . EVER !

Does wind speed play much of a part in how the fishing goes, in addition to direction ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> NO . . . Skates and Blowtoads are the LAST thing I want to see . . . EVER !
> 
> Does wind speed play much of a part in how the fishing goes, in addition to direction ?


 If it blows like hell out of ANY direction it can present a problem.. Posters have pretty much covered it though,any e wind is great for Nags Head area piers..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> If it blows like hell out of ANY direction it can present a problem.. Posters have pretty much covered it though,any e wind is great for Nags Head area piers..


At what point does Wind Speed become a problem ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

25 plus..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> 25 plus..


Thank you, sir !


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> NO . . . Skates and Blowtoads are the LAST thing I want to see . . . EVER !
> 
> Does wind speed play much of a part in how the fishing goes, in addition to direction ?


Sir I'll take any toads you don't won't. Really like the white meat off them bad boys.


----------

